# help, wing mirror



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully someone will be able to help a fellow member (tessajoe) who has been side swiped by a truck en-route too Benicasim and has had the nearside wing mirror destroyed.

It is a 2003 Autotrail on a Fiat, there is no chance of doing anything here in Spain until after the 6th Jan, If Peter from Johnscross Motorhomes sees this maybe he can help, cost is no problem, no mirror is.

Happy New Year to all at MHFs

Regards

Bob


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Same thing happened to me earlier this year but managed to patch repair using a 5 litre water bottle. If the mirror is the "single plastic gaiter"type i.e. you cannot see to separate arms the only place I could get one was from Browhills at Newark (Tel 01636 704201) I had tried everywhere fiat agents, autotrail etc with no luck. The part number for the nearside door mirror is F735318857 and cost £156.33 plus VAT. To supply and fit it Brownhills charged me a total of £217.

I hope this helps. If not it will bump your query up to the top again.

Ian


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ian, thanks for the info. that helps having the part No.

Will give Brownhills a call as soon as their spares department opens and see if they have one in stock and we will try Peter @ JMC as he is very helpful in a crisis.

Bob


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> If Peter from Johnscross Motorhomes sees this
> Bob


He's been popping into Motor Home Fun recently, if not here.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> whistlinggypsy said:
> 
> 
> > If Peter from Johnscross Motorhomes sees this
> ...


I 'pop' into both forums actually, just like you!

As to the query, I would imagine its a standard Fiat mirror as it is part of the cab/chassis and should be available in Spain.

On the other hand, Bob , you can ring us on Monday when the Service Dept re-opens and I am sure Ian will be able tp advise.

Happy New Year to all.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now you have the part number, is there not a Fiat agent close by.it will be carried only by a Fiat dealer.Cab is the same as Peugeot too.has he got a handbook with agents in that location or do you want me to look it up.

cabby.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The only dealer I can find at the moment in Spain is in Barcelona.
Alcala de henares 28804-ant.Carretera Barcelona Km.27.500 l (091)8853700.
hope that might be of some help.

cabby


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi bob 
have a look here 
call or e mail them they be able to post one to you 
chapter


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

What can i say, you lot are fantastic on mhf, got all the details that have been posted, and i will call you Peter (JCM) on Monday.

Thanks to everyone.

Bob


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

You may find that the mirror glass for a LHD vehicle will be different to that of a RHD.
Pete.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I understand that wide bodied vans (in other words those which are wider than the standard Fiat) are sometimes fitted with mirrors made by Alko. The standard mirrors are too close to the body to allow you to see past it. I may be wrong but I seem to remember having heard this somewhere. You may want to check to make sure you order the right thing, Regards, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a fiat dealer at Vinaros on the N340. I remember hearing that the mirrors on wide bodied vans are not usually standard Fiat mirrors as they have to stick out further to allow you to see past your body work, Alko make the extended ones I think. Sorry I do not know the name of the dealer, perhaps you could search fiat.es for dealers. They may not be open tomorrow, a national holiday I think, Regards, Alan.


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

*Broken ofside Largewing mirror 2003 Boxer*

Mine was removed by white van man yesterday. Needs large replacement.Boxer 2003. Anybody have any contacts, please am struggling?
Thanks.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

If its just the mirror , You need to find a TIENDA RECAMBIOS,( LOCAL MOTOR FACTORs ) ! they should be able to help you or steer you in the right direccion.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Firstly thanks for all your input, we have now sourced a new one from a Fiat agent in Castellon, £500 fitted, electric type (wow) £259 fitted manual type. 

Secondly i must say that the staff @ JMC where very helpful and would have got one and sent it out if we could not find one here, their service too one and all is unbeatable even if you have not bought from them, top marks.

Regards

Bob (for tessajoe)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Bob,

I will pass that on to the people concerned.

Peter


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

This is possibly very bad timing but to share my experience......
Our Fiat Ducatto base vehicle has its plastic housing to the passenger side mirror damaged last week. It is the black surround and built-in indicator cover which was smashed.

I spoke to Fiat and they quoted £241.00 for a complete unit telling me that the housing pieces were not available seperately. The only items to be bought seperately were the two pieces of mirror glass.
They did not have one in stock.

I immediately went onto ebay and found a brand new Fiat one in a box, complete unit from a recognised ebay-shop for £69.00. 8O


----------

